

A Salary Survey on Ukrainian Developers - gtzi
http://www.developers.org.ua/lenta/work/salary-survey-report-oct-2010/

======
limmeau
I enjoyed the challenge of finding out what the graphs mean, just by reading
numbers and city names. I think the salaries are in the blue bar graphs,
separated per years of experience and per city?

